# Doomrider!



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Saw this.










Gathered up my bitz and with my 'limited' GS skill went and mashed up the legendary Doomrider!

I'm going for my own ver. of Doomrider, but please give me feedback on what I should add or remove.


















Powered by COCAINE!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

A improvement over the old mode, to bad its doubtful old doomy will ever return to the codex. All you need now is a school age daemonette wearing a short skirt sitting on the back of the bike, possibly discussing plans to build a sonic baneblade..


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That is pretty badass man! Great job on the conversion and I will be following this as I am very curious how it will look painted!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hypn0sis (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice conversion, a lot better than the original Doomrider model! Where is that sword from?


----------



## Slayer le Boucher (Mar 11, 2008)

The Doomrider was of all Slaanesh minis the only one that i liked.

Be it for its rules or its fluff,but this one is an improvement on the old 3ed model!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

That's about 50 million times better than the old doom rider model.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks all for the help guys!

I have replaced the hand holding the sword with a much straighter arm. As for the head, he has a ponytail which I will paint it as fire effect. I'm not sure if sculpting fire will make his head even bigger. Please let me know if you want fire on his head. If a majority wants it I will begin sculpting the flames.

Oh and fire on the wheels.


























I'm in the process of obtaining two more Chaos Bikes for Doomriders companions. I know there are no fluff for them but think of it as 2 Noise Marines on Bikes rocking it out with their soundblasters. I'm currently looking for 2 Chaos Bikes if anyone has a spare and wouldn't mind parting with it, drop me a PM.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good arm swap, gave the model much better flow 


Flames on the wheels can be awesome.

Flames on the head not so much, the head is huge enough as it is...


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Allright I swapped the head. It's now smaller and less 'horny'. This gave me the chance to sculpt the flaming hairdo.

Doomrider is ready to be painted.









*edit*

Include Gene Simmons tongue


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Here we go! Doomrider's companions.

I had to use Scout Bikes as I am running out of time to finish Doomrider and his gang. Entering them all for a painting comp and it's due this month.










WIP painted Doomrider and his gang of Slaanesh bikers that will rock your socks.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome! The "brütal legend" level of this stuff is through the roof, just like it should be on noise marines! Enjoy some rep for a brilliant idea and really good excecution.

*EDIT* Aaaargh, got to spread the love a bit more before I can rep you again...


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

\m/Doomrider and the Noise Marines of Maggot Death! \m/






"Out of the mists of chaos he rides, bike in his crotch and sword at his side!
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider!
Doom Rider.
Na na, na na.
He fights his own war, takes his own track, If he doesn't bail he might make his points back!
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider!
Doom Rider.
Na na, na na.
Son of Slaanesh, full of desire, He does cocaine and his head's on fire!
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider!
Doom rider.
Na na, na na.
Fights with fury of a dozen men, Spends two turns on the field then he's gone again...
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider!
Doom Rider.
Na na, na na.
His bike squeals as it ploughs on through the nearest guard, His skull is flaming as his daemon sword gets hard!
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider!
Doom Rider.
Na na, na na.
He's a killer and he's bursting out for fun! Screaming off, now he's gone, someone rolled a one!"​

























































Oh great Lord Slaanesh, send forth your servant, the Daemon Prince Doomrider!
Let our enemies tremble in ruptured awe before his fearsome visage!
Grant them an exquisite death, crushed beneath the flaming wheels of his chromium steed!
Permit them the ecstasy of being slaughtered by Doomrider's throbbing Daemonsword and his pulsating gun of gushing plasma!
Bestow on them one fleeting moment of pleasure as they stare in wonder and orgasmic delight at one of your most divine creations before dying at his hand!
Oh great Lord Slaanesh, for these reasons and many others that tease and titillate our imaginations, we beseech you, send forth your servant, the Daemon Prince Doomrider! 
+++ Summoning Ritual+++2​
Here's hoping Doomrider returns in the new Chaos Codex.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

God damn those are awesome. There's nothing else i can say.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy God Damn those are some SWEEET bikes man 

Brilliant work!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They would win a Golden Daemon easily.

+rep


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of this...only much cooler.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job! Would look really awesome if the flames where licking up from around the horns, instead of just on top of his head but everything looks to be really well done. 

+rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are some of the coolest minis I've ever seen. Consider that idea robbed for my swift claws.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Credit must go where credit is do and today to recieve that credit, hell of a job, Slaanesh is awesome.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome idea and conversions dude.


----------

